# Beef Tongue?



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Is this ok to feed to the dogs? I also have a beef tongue I got from the woman with the 1800 beef (and Livers and heart) How much is too much if they can eat it? I know it is a muscle meat.

Thanks!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I would feed it like you would feed any other muscle meat/heart. It really depends on how much that individual dog can handle pure meat in one meal. 

My dogs enjoy goat tongue from time to time when I can find it.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you Little Wise Owl!  They will be glad to know they can have some for dinner tonight!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd save it for myself and make tacos! 

But yeah, it is just like any other muscle part. Very tender when cooked, like roast beef.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Roman looooves beef tongues.
Parboiled and sliced thin to do Korean BBQ.. I love them too.

Another of his love, beef heart stew.
Yummm.


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Saya loves beef tongue makes yummy small snacks, small meals or full meal I cut them into various sizes some tiny, some small and some normal meal portions. Nice and chewy too.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Oooooh! Snacks sound like a great idea!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Yep, it's fine! Mine love it but I can only find it for around $3.50/lb right now. Much too expensive for me.

I really have nothing to say about this picture. I think I took it to gross out my husband. It's beef tongue.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Sibe said:


> Yep, it's fine! Mine love it but I can only find it for around $3.50/lb right now. Much too expensive for me.
> 
> I really have nothing to say about this picture. I think I took it to gross out my husband. It's beef tongue.


Lol! Great photo! .... You know ... it really isn't bad tasting at all! I cooked it for 3 hours on low. It melted in your mouth. No chewy meat here. The dogs love it. I also asked at our regular grocer's if they could get some in.  I was lucky this time and it was free. It was also about three times the size of the one in your photo.

I always cook their meat. I use it to lace their kibble so they eat. They are picky eaters ... and a bit of real meat isn't going to hurt them as long as they are getting the proper amount of kibble too.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Many times when I'm buying liver, heart, tongue, etc. at the commissary on the Naval base the cashier and/or baggers are making a "what the.. hmm.. what the heck is this lady doing buying all this stuff?" face. I can tell they want to ask so I'll say it's for my cats and dogs. Often the cashier is Filipino and they ask if I've tried it. I haven't, but they always tell me it's pretty good when cooked right. I have tried chicken heart.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I used to love chicken hearts as a kid. My mother would fry them up while she was frying chicken and they were a special treat. 

My husband LOVES tongue. He's Jewish and most good delis sell beef tongue in sandwiches, which is about his favorite thing on the menu. He also loves beef liver.

So yeah, most of this stuff is actually pretty good if cooked well, but let's keep that our little secret so that these "weird" meats stay cheaper! I remember what happened to the price of chicken wings once people figured out they were so yummy.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

packetsmom said:


> I used to love chicken hearts as a kid. My mother would fry them up while she was frying chicken and they were a special treat.
> 
> My husband LOVES tongue. He's Jewish and most good delis sell beef tongue in sandwiches, which is about his favorite thing on the menu. He also loves beef liver.
> 
> So yeah, most of this stuff is actually pretty good if cooked well, but let's keep that our little secret so that these "weird" meats stay cheaper! I remember what happened to the price of chicken wings once people figured out they were so yummy.



For sure keep it a secret! Lol! I have tried them all now ... the heart and the tongue ... and I actually like them.  I have always eaten chicken and beef liver ... even as a child. I just love meat and my fruits and all my veggies.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Stuff like this make me think about becoming vegetarian uke:
I honestly don't think I could stomach feeding anything like tongue, tripe, eyeballs etc. I remember being totally grossed out as a kid in the store staring at the jars of pickled pigs feet. 
But I'm sure doggies LOVE it!


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

I actually tasted beef tongue.. I was cooking some for a dog casserole for kibble topper and I cooked it in coconut oil. I took a piece of it once done cooking and added bit of spice to it. Had good taste. lol Coarse it was the meat part not the tongue skin.. 

If I see tongue sandwhich on menu I'll try it.. hehe

The tongue I have is always grass fed I compared it to walmart beef tongue and the grass fed one seemed much nicer and more even meat to fat ratio. Dogs love the heart and tongue. Tripe isn't required as not easy to find in some areas.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

packetsmom said:


> I used to love chicken hearts as a kid. My mother would fry them up while she was frying chicken and they were a special treat.[\QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah, that's about the only thing I've tried lol. Turkey heart too. My mom always cooks up the giblets then cuts them up and puts it in her stuffing. Seriously, the best stuffing ever. Never had better lol.
> 
> ...


----------

